# fertilizer



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a low light tank. I still wanted to start EI now. In a few months I will be adding more light and co2. Where can I buy these dry fertilizers? Can I still get them from aquaflora? I have read the articles on EI lighting and co2. A list of the exact fertizler i need to dose would be nice. I could only find like one kind of fertilizer at lfs.


----------



## RDonald (Apr 25, 2010)

I just received my shipment of dry ferts from AquariumFertilizer.com. Took 6 business days from the US. The flat rate shipping to Canada was $15 but quite honestly the convenience was well worth it. I went this route after calling around and finding that I could get one fert here, one fert there but not all at one place. Factor in the driving around costs at today's gas prices and the shipping charge was no big deal imo.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I second using AquariumFertilizer.com. They are quick, easy, and hassle free. I have also used them as an all-in-one stop.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Ill check them out.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just go to a Hydroponics store. Here's one: Jons Plant Factory - Dry Fertilizers | Jons Plant Factory


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

if you can get fertilizer locally, get them locally. Dry Fertilizer, in general, is a restricted item for import. Aquaflora is probably one of the few places you will find potassium nitrate. There is a strict requirement for selling fertilizer in Canada.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Unfortunately potassium nitrate is an ingredient in gun powder, which can be used as an explosive, probably a pipe bomb. Albeit if you were even 13 years old you could find 20 different ways to blow something up without it.

Good law, bad consequence for those of us who need it.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

effox said:


> Unfortunately potassium nitrate is an ingredient in gun powder, which can be used as an explosive, probably a pipe bomb. Albeit if you were even 13 years old you could find 20 different ways to blow something up without it.
> 
> Good law, bad consequence for those of us who need it.


Great response ! LMAO


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's actually an ingredient in lots of explosives, the most effective of which is ANFO, used mainly as an explosive at mines and construction for blasting rock. Ever since 9/11 everyone has been ultrasensitive to anything which can be used as a weapon, including nail files and stationary stuff like staplers.


----------



## RDonald (Apr 25, 2010)

Aquariumfertilizer.com ships Potassium Nitrate across the border.


----------



## pacifictide (Mar 7, 2011)

You can get all of the dry ferts from Aqua Flora through Canadian Aquatics in Richmond. I just picked some up last Friday.


----------

